# Coders within insurance companies



## umcanes4 (Sep 27, 2013)

Happy Friday!!!!!

I currently work for a large hospital (physician grp side) and being offered an opportunity to code at an insurance company. I was wondering if there are any coders here that currently work at an insurance company or have in the past and can tell me how it was for you... 


Thanks!


----------



## slm60columbia (Sep 27, 2013)

*Coders Within Insurance Companies - REPLY*

Hi, 

It was one of the most eye opening and enlightening experiences. I enjoyed learning about the payer side of coding and reimbursement.  I worked at a managed care plan.

GO FOR IT!!!!!


----------



## nguernsey (Sep 27, 2013)

I've only worked in the payer environment for the past 8 years. Like the others said, it's claim and reimbursement driven. Also, auditing plays a big role.


----------



## rosalindbertrand73 (Sep 28, 2013)

*codingadvice*

I took the CPC exam a week ago, I want to apply to some jobs but most ask for 3 and 4 years experience, I  would be happy if anyone who recently applied  for a coding job how did the go about applying without experience.


I am awaiting some advice.


----------



## nguernsey (Sep 28, 2013)

Take a temp job through a medical staffing firm.


----------

